# cycle-сap clip with their own hands



## serg (Jan 9, 2012)

Did the missing 2 cycle-сap clip. Metal it seems to me softer, but it's better than nothing. The caps must be decals, I don't have them. If anyone knows, how they look, open this secret to me, please




 



Serg


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 9, 2012)

I would use bendable spring steel, so it more likely to stay put.

Those caps look like the ones on the bike Tim bought in the Monark post





http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22014-Monark-Year&highlight=monark


----------



## JOEL (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't think there is a decal for those hubcaps. Use spring steel for the clips or ask around, someone may have spares.


----------



## serg (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for your answers. About decals written on the box. If anyone has two extra clips, I'll buy them


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2012)

...Try using "pallet banding", this stuff is springy, and business just throw it out....
Nice idea Serg....


----------



## serg (Jan 14, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...Try using "pallet banding", this stuff is springy, and business just throw it out....
> Nice idea Serg....




Thanks bri, will have to find and compare


----------

